# Hành vi của trẻ nói lên sai lầm nuôi dậy con của cha mẹ



## Dung Mac (21/6/19)

*Nếu trẻ có những biểu hiện hành vi dưới đây, cha mẹ hãy xem lại cách nuôi dậy con của mình. *
Nuôi dậy con chưa bao giờ là điều dễ dàng. Cha mẹ nào mà chẳng mong con ngoan ngoãn thông minh và biết nghe lời. Trẻ con khi sinh ra như một tờ giấy trắng. Thói quen và tính cách của trẻ bị ảnh hưởng bởi môi trường sống xung quanh. Nhất là từ bố mẹ và những người thân trong gia đình.

Đừng vội mắng mỏ hay phán xét những biểu hiện chưa tốt của trẻ. Vì đôi khi đó lại chính là tấm gương phản chiếu những sai lầm khi nuôi dạy con của bố mẹ. Khi trẻ có những hành vi và phản ứng như ăn vạ, con cáu gắt, khóc lóc,… Chúng ta nghĩ rằng đó là điều rất bình thường. Và áp dụng những hình phạt nghiêm khắc nhằm răn đe. Tuy nhiên, đôi khi những biện pháp mạnh lại không có tác dụng triệt để. Cách tốt nhất để giải quyết sự việc là tìm hiểu cặn kẽ nguồn cơn gây ra hành vi đó của trẻ. Rất có thể chưa chắc là do con bạn chưa ngoan. Mà thực chất, con chỉ là một “nạn nhân”. Một tờ giấy trắng biểu hiện lại cách dạy dỗ, đối xử tiêu cực của cha mẹ trong quá khứ.

*Hãy xem bộ tranh bắt chuẩn 11 bệnh của cha mẹ dưới đây và nghĩ lại những lần con cư xử như vậy. Bạn sẽ giật mình vì cách “giải mã” những hành vi đó.*
Đôi khi bạn thấy trẻ sai, đôi khi bạn thấy trẻ vô lý hay phiền phức. Hãy “ra tay” chậm lại, để thực sự lắng nghe, thực sự thấu hiểu những mong muốn của trẻ. Đó cũng là một lần bạn xem lại, liệu mình đã có cách nuôi dậy con, chỉ bảo con hợp lý hay chưa.







































































​Bạn ứng xử với con theo cách nào thì trẻ sẽ trở thành con người như vậy. Hy vọng bài viết Hành vi nói lên sai lầm khi nuôi dậy con trên đây sẽ giúp các bậc phụ huynh thêm hiểu con mình hơn nhé.

_Theo Attipas Vietnam & Phunugiadinh_​


----------

